# Prepping for our big party.



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

We are having a family BBQ this Sunday. 35 guests. My turf pro that I get my fert and goodies from gave me a few pointers to make it look it's best. We will set up a tent on the lawn as it's hot this week and we have no shade in the yard. 
I've been watering twice a week (1" each time), plus 6 mins 3 times daily as I top dressed and overseeded 2 weeks ago.
Granular every 2 weeks for the last 6 weeks plus our milkshake of Iron, Nualgi, and calcium phos. supplement every 2 weeks. Lawn is very soft and lush right now. We'll stop the water after Thursday to firm it up for Boce Ball and all the traffic. Then another milkshake 48 hrs before the party. 
Yesterday I started cutting it every day at 3/4" in the same direction each time to get the stripes looking good. I'm very lucky to have a local expert to rely on for help. Here's what it looks like tonight,
Stripes are looking good! So soft the wheels from my Caltrimmer leave ruts in the grass but they go away by the next day.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm just across the border - What time does this BBQ fire up?

Lawn looks great, keep burning those stripes in!


----------



## zeus201 (Aug 30, 2017)

Looking great!


----------



## Ballistic (Mar 19, 2018)

Looking good! Love your backyard view.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

We need the address for the TLF annual party.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> We need the address for the TLF annual party.


The first thing we'd all do is remove the tent from the lawn and shoo everyone off the grass :lol:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I was thinking we take turns reel mowing. Maybe do some sprayer calibration classes(using water). Practice with a landscape blade. Do a smoking/BBQ completion. Have a cigar smoking/exchange corner.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

g-man said:


> I was thinking we take turns reel mowing. Maybe do some sprayer calibration classes(using water). Practice with a landscape blade. Do a smoking/BBQ completion. Have a cigar smoking/exchange corner.


Now you're talking!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > We need the address for the TLF annual party.
> ...


So true.
Everything about that picture is exquisite.

@Shindoman during the party, can I drive the VW Golf? Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@Shindoman Having July and August daytime highs of mid 70's are nice !


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

crussell said:


> I'm just across the border - What time does this BBQ fire up?
> 
> Lawn looks great, keep burning those stripes in!


Starts around 4. Could you zip over to Hagen's and grab some steaks first.
Love the Hagen's beef!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks for the compliments boys. Good thing about turf is even if they abuse it, it grows back fast.
Would be cool to have bunch of grass nerds together for a backyard BBQ. 
Doing a brisket and a turkey in the Pitmaker. I got the meat dialed.
@social port Golf is in the garage, be careful it's wicked fast.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

Like brisket and turkey.


----------



## iowa jim (Jan 22, 2018)

I like brisket and turkey.


----------



## PokeGrande (Mar 25, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> We are having a family BBQ this Sunday. 35 guests. My turf pro that I get my fert and goodies from gave me a few pointers to make it look it's best. We will set up a tent on the lawn as it's hot this week and we have no shade in the yard.
> I've been watering twice a week (1" each time), plus 6 mins 3 times daily as I top dressed and overseeded 2 weeks ago.
> Granular every 2 weeks for the last 6 weeks plus our milkshake of Iron, Nualgi, and calcium phos. supplement every 2 weeks. Lawn is very soft and lush right now. We'll stop the water after Thursday to firm it up for Boce Ball and all the traffic. Then another milkshake 48 hrs before the party.
> Yesterday I started cutting it every day at 3/4" in the same direction each time to get the stripes looking good. I'm very lucky to have a local expert to rely on for help. Here's what it looks like tonight,
> Stripes are looking good! So soft the wheels from my Caltrimmer leave ruts in the grass but they go away by the next day.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@Shindoman Yard is looking great as always! Love the view :thumbup:


----------



## Rucraz2 (Apr 8, 2018)

I'll bring the sod cutter and trailer...oh wait.. what?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Rucraz2 said:


> I'll bring the sod cutter and trailer...oh wait.. what?


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> Granular every 2 weeks for the last 6 weeks plus our milkshake of Iron, Nualgi, and calcium phos. supplement every 2 weeks. Lawn is very soft and lush right now. We'll stop the water after Thursday to firm it up for Boce Ball and all the traffic. Then another milkshake 48 hrs before the party.


@Shindoman What has Nualgi done for your turf ? Is it worth the $120 USD for a 16 ounce bottle ? Cannabis growers rave about the same product marketed as 13 Essentials .


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@SJ Lawn 
Can't really say exactly what the Nualgi has done for my turf other than since I started using it the turf has gone to a different level. Very lush, thick with better color. Healthier.
I got the bottle for $80 as my turf guy wanted me to try it. It's a 500 ml (Canadian eh ) bottle and I need 10ml per my 
2K of lawn. 2 week intervals for the entire year gives me 2 years worth. I'll probably use it for 10 months maximun. That's worth it to me.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

SJ Lawn said:


> Cannabis growers rave about the same product marketed as 13 Essentials .


Carl: I invented my own kind of grass, too. Did you know that? Look at this. This is registered: Carl Spackler's Bent.
Ty: I've felt grass like this before. I've played on this stuff.
Carl: This is a hybrid. This is a cross bluegrass, Kentucky bluegrass, featherbed bent, and northern California sinsemilla. The amazing stuff about this is that you can play 36 holes on it in the afternoon take it home and just get stoned to the bejeezus-belt at night on this stuff. I've got pounds of this stuff.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

So we had the party. Big success even with the sweltering weather. Boce Bal was a big hit. Nice smooth roll. Have a few holes left from the chairs legs. I'll leave them for a few days and the fill them by hand with sand. Pushing 2 weeks of hot dry weather so the lawn is showing some stress. Cooler weather coming so they say. 
A few pics


----------

